# Reminder! BRP Evinrude's Spring Promotion end June30, 2008



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">







Wills Marine of Pensacola**<SPAN style="COLOR: blue; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Arial Unicode MS'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1200 Barrancas Avenue, Pensacola, FL 32502</H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Ph (850) 432-2383 Fax (850) 432-0165<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Email: [email protected]<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*www.willsmarine.net<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*______________________________________________________________________________<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt">Established 1974 Jack Wills, Owner**<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*This isa reminder that BRP Evinrude?s Spring Promotion <U>?First Cast of Spring?</U> will end June 30, 2008. <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_<SPAN style="COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*<o></o>*_<P class=MsoBodyText2 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-STYLE: normal">?First Cast of Spring? promotion.? From April 15 through June 30, all consumers who purchase a new boat package powered with Evinrude E-TEC engines or re-power their boat with Evinrude E-TEC engines, will receive a five-year factory backed limited warranty. Re-power buyers can also choose a 12-month, no-payment, no-interest financing plan._<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_*<SPAN style="COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o>*_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Don?t miss it.<o></o></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt">Wills Marine is the Authorized Pensacola Florida dealer for SEAARK, SUNDANCE boats, Evinrude E-TEC, Yamaha 2 and 4 stroke outboard motors and Magic tilt Trailers..<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt">If you need further assistance, please contact us by mail or phone 850-432-2383 (ask for Mike), fax: 850-432-0165, or email: [email protected].<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt">Michael ?Mike? Pitts<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt">Sales Representative<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<o></o>*<P class=MsoBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

bump


----------

